# auf vielfachen wunsch...wer ist denn davon am reizvollsten für euch?



## begoodtonite (5 Aug. 2010)

ich bin mal durchaus gespannt, welche dieser damen am ehesten in euer bett kommen würde...


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (5 Aug. 2010)

*welche Damen , ich seh keine*​


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (5 Aug. 2010)

*aha ....... sieht schon besser aus 

da nehm ich doch ganz spontan Charlotte mit* ​


----------



## Rumpelmucke (5 Aug. 2010)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> ich bin mal durchaus gespannt, welche dieser damen am ehesten in euer bett kommen würde...



Ich werd sie das nächste mal Fragen, wenn ich sie allesamt aus meinem Bett schmeisse :WOW:


----------



## Katzun (5 Aug. 2010)

Schade das Djamila Rowe und Tajana Gsell nicht dabei sind  *duckundweg*


----------



## begoodtonite (5 Aug. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> Schade das Djamila Rowe und Tajana Gsell nicht dabei sind  *duckundweg*



katzun, das war der burner...ich lag echt auf dem boden vor lachen, ich lieg gleich wieder da...omg 

xDDD


----------



## General (6 Aug. 2010)

Ich stehe ja mehr auf dem ältern Geschlecht


----------



## Q (6 Aug. 2010)

General schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja mehr auf dem ältern Geschlecht



Dein Geschlecht ist älter? rofl3

Keine von denen kommt mir ins Bett


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2010)

Von der zur Verfügung stehenden Auswahl wäre die Furtwängler meine erste Wahl


----------



## thotti (6 Aug. 2010)

Jessica Schwarz und Charlotte Engelhardt .Gruss


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Aug. 2010)

Von dieser Auswahl dann wohl die Maischberger. Bei "freier Wahl" würde ich die Babsi Schöneberger nehmen!


----------



## solefun (6 Aug. 2010)

Jessica Schwarz!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2010)

Angela Merkel fehlt !!!:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## armin (11 Aug. 2010)

Charlotte Engelhardt das ist bei dieser Auswahl klar...


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

Ich wär auch für Charlotte!

aber mit ner LKW-Ladung bier und schnaps...

da würd ich glaube alle nehmen


----------



## Merker45 (16 Jan. 2011)

Von der Milf-Abteilung Veronica Ferres und die Charlotte, auch wenn der Busen mir zu gemacht aus sieht.


----------



## DIDI1049 (16 Jan. 2011)

Jessica schwarz


----------



## Gaggingmaster (19 Feb. 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt würde ich zumindest nicht von der Bettkante schubsen. Shirin Soraya aber auch nicht...


----------



## frank63 (20 Feb. 2011)

Meine Favoritin wäre ganz klar Maria Furtwängler gewesen.
Erst weit danach Jessica Schwarz und dann Charlotte Engelhardt..


----------



## syd67 (20 Feb. 2011)

naja wenn ich sturzbetrunken bin waere ich vermutlich mit beate uhse zufrieden


----------



## vostein (23 März 2011)

mit weitem Abstand Maria Furtwängler und danch denn die Kathrin Müller-Hohenstein.


----------



## dreaven3 (2 Apr. 2011)

Bei dieser Umfrage, welche schon geschlossen ist gibt es auch ältere Frauen, wobei Djamila Rowe fehlt.

Djamila Rowe | Facebook

Djamila Rowe

Nur wer diese Frau thematisiert hat die Chance wahre Erhabenheit kennenzulernen.


----------



## egyptstud (6 Apr. 2011)

Definitiv die Engelhardt!


----------



## vostein (13 Apr. 2011)

Da würde ich mich schon sehr gerne von der geilen Maischberger gemeinsam mit meiner klaren Favoriten Maria Furtwängler verwöhnen lassen.


----------



## trommler (12 Juli 2012)

Es gibt überhaupt keinen Zweifel: Für mich ist die reizvollste Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

Definitiv Charlotte Engelhardt!


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Dr. Maria Furtwängler


----------



## trommler (5 Okt. 2013)

Maria Furtwängler wäre nicht meine Favoritin gewesen, sie ist meine Favoritin. Sie ist mit Abstand die schärfste Frau!


----------



## Death Row (5 Okt. 2013)

Ich hätte Jessica Schwarz genommen. Buchstäblich


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Sandra Maischberger


----------

